# 2nd cpu core stays offline



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

I am running the latest nightly in cm9 and I set my cpu speed using system tuner to min 192 max 1.78 and interactive. At first both cpus are online and if I hit times in system tuner it shows times for both cpus. After awhile the 2nd core will go offline and system tuner only shows one cpu in times. I also set system tuner to force cpus online on reboot so if I reboot both cores are back online. The 2nd core does not go back online even under intensive use unless I reboot. What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## gsbence (Aug 29, 2012)

Try to use SetCPU! System Tuner has a lot of issues with the HP Touchpad...


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

Setcpu show only one core. Tried that!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

ruthienu said:


> I am running the latest nightly in cm9 and I set my cpu speed using system tuner to min 192 max 1.78 and interactive. At first both cpus are online and if I hit times in system tuner it shows times for both cpus. After awhile the 2nd core will go offline and system tuner only shows one cpu in times. I also set system tuner to force cpus online on reboot so if I reboot both cores are back online. The 2nd core does not go back online even under intensive use unless I reboot. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Qualcomm Inc. also introduced asynchronous CPU chip architecture, which is implemented on a line of its Snapdragon chip solutions, especially Snapdragon S3 and S4 processors. As the naming suggests, the asynchronous architecture allows individual cores on its Snapdragon processor, whether they are dual or quad, are operating asynchronously on different frequencies, or different voltages, depending on what they perform.

Compared with a synchronous architecture, according to Qualcomm, the asynchronous architecture is 30% to 40% more power-efficient, as its own built-in software algorithm assigns the CPU to process low-frequency background tasks on low voltage-powered processor core.

"One of the main characteristics of Snapdragon processor is that we have what we call as asynchronous operation of the multi-cores. This device, for example, shows there are two cores -core 0 and core 1, which shows dual core processor, a Snapdragon S3-class dual core processor," said Takayuki (Ted) Nozaki, senior director of business development with Qualcomm Japan Inc.

Added he, "You can see two cores here. Because this is asynchronous architecture, core one is running in this way (in action), but core two is sleeping idle. And in terms of clock frequency of each core, because this is only running and up right now, this is virtually sleeping. With that, we are showing this is going to be more efficient in terms of power saving, compared with synchronous dual core operations which are supplied by other chipset manufacturers (suppliers)."


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

ruthienu said:


> I am running the latest nightly in cm9 and I set my cpu speed using system tuner to min 192 max 1.78 and interactive. At first both cpus are online and if I hit times in system tuner it shows times for both cpus. After awhile the 2nd core will go offline and system tuner only shows one cpu in times. I also set system tuner to force cpus online on reboot so if I reboot both cores are back online. The 2nd core does not go back online even under intensive use unless I reboot. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


If you see system tuner times for both CPU0 & CPU1 that reflect some clocking to 1.78 ... that is operating as designed.

If you must see that they are capable of fully clocked, fully engaged all the time, try: performance, low 1.78, high 1.78 then reboot >> this would force both CPU on at max speed all the time. I use this only to achieve best posible Antutu benchmark as a performance reference.

I'm too chicken to leave it at those setting. I'm currently on Nightly 0819 with ondemand, 384 / 1.512 << I've not been having problems once changing to System Tuner to manage OC for the past several weeks, contrary to what gsbense stated above.


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally figured out that I had set on boot in cm9 settings in performance. Once I unchecked that and rebooted the system tuner was showing the two cpus consistently. Hope it still holds!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

problem came back! Both cores will stay online for awhile but after a sleep one is offline and system tuner will show only one cpu in times instead of two.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

ruthienu said:


> problem came back! Both cores will stay online for awhile but after a sleep one is offline and system tuner will show only one cpu in times instead of two.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


are you idiot? Dont tell me you are!
Please read my post above


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't think I am an idiot. Did everything you said and both cpus are online but eventually system tuner starts to show a graph for only one cpu in times and shows one cpu offline.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

ruthienu said:


> problem came back! Both cores will stay online for awhile but after a sleep one is offline and system tuner will show only one cpu in times instead of two.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


you didn't restore a backup from before you had it working? Or do you have a backup to restore from after you got it working?

you can try a cpu monitor app like Cool Tool and configure it to display both cores in realtime to monitor activity.


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't restore a backup. I tried upping the min cpu speed to 384. So far so good but will have to monitor it longer.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karelj (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to have the same problem as you and upping the minimum CPU frequency is what fixed it for me.


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

ruthienu said:


> Don't think I am an idiot. Did everything you said and both cpus are online but eventually system tuner starts to show a graph for only one cpu in times and shows one cpu offline.


This is because the second core is not being used to save the battery when it's not needed so this is feature not a bug. Run some cpu consuming game and then check the cpu monitor.


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't think so because system tuner didn't show graph for two cpus after a sleep. Switched minimum to 384 and now 2nd cpu stays online and shows up in system tuner.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a little confused...why do you want the 2nd CPU to stay online? It is my understanding that one would want it to sleep (offline) when not needed so as to save battery. Then, when needed, for it to (for lack of a better term) spin up, perform the tasks, them to go back offline when no longer needed.

From what I can tell, my 2nd CPU typically reports offline, when I launch a game or processor heavy app it comes online, followed by it returning to sleep when I quit out of the game/app and/or it is no longer needed.

Seems that would be the desired behavior, am I missing something or is that not what yours is doing?


----------



## karelj (Jun 8, 2012)

Raccroc said:


> I'm a little confused...why do you want the 2nd CPU to stay online? It is my understanding that one would want it to sleep (offline) when not needed so as to save battery. Then, when needed, for it to (for lack of a better term) spin up, perform the tasks, them to go back offline when no longer needed.
> 
> From what I can tell, my 2nd CPU typically reports offline, when I launch a game or processor heavy app it comes online, followed by it returning to sleep when I quit out of the game/app and/or it is no longer needed.
> 
> Seems that would be the desired behavior, am I missing something or is that not what yours is doing?


I think the issue was that the second CPU never came online...even during processor intensive activities.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Raccroc said:


> I think the issue was that the second CPU never came online...even during processor intensive activities.


#1- It is a "Lead/ Lag" style CPU setting. It seems that BOTH will NOT run simultaneously unless heavy usage is needed.
As you said- it should be 1, and the 2nd ramps up, helps steady the system, and turns off if it reaches where it needs to be.

#2- I believe he thinks that BOTH should run ALL THE TIME! He is confused, unless he just wants BOTH on all the time, which will ultimately cause more problems, and horrible battery life.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

ruthienu said:


> I think the issue was that the second CPU never came online...even during processor intensive activities.


I'm begining to see a trend with this conversation and the results many of my coworkers have had. We have 9 HP Touchpads that I've flashed to CM9 Nightly. I began to notice most of them were not using the second core CPU1 at all based on what was being reported in System Tuner. This was confirmed via Antutu Benchmark.

As a standard proceedure from CM7 days, I hoped to avaoid any CPU related issues by moving the min cpu from 192 to 384. I did this automatically as I started "re-tuning" the governor settings from System Tuner. Perhaps this is an effect seen on a few Touchpads with CM9, but I do reacll that all the ones that stopped using cpu1 did have cpu min at 192. Those stopped having issues with min at 384.

It would appear you are good-to-go. I'd say it's a victory all around.









Sample of *Cool Tool* as I'm using it overlayed on the _combined bar_:
Indicators:
C - CPU (dual core displayed)​F - Frequency​M- Available Memory​WF - WiFi strength​B - Battery available charge​
Lables:
CPU​Frequency​Memory​Rate of charging​Available battery level​Network troughput​WiFi Strength​
Most intensive process - displayed
Histograph - CPU usage


----------

